# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Sistemet politike dhe çfarë dimë për to

## StormAngel

Kam ne shkolle lende te ketille dhe mesojme gjera teper interesante.
Kisha deshire te hap nje teme debati me dhe per ju ketu ne lidhje me sistemet politike dhe menyrat e qeverisjes,dhe per ate se cka neve dime per kete.

Fillimisht desha te ju pyes a e dini se sa forma te qeverisjes ekzistojne dhe si shfaqen ato?

P.S: Tema do ishte mire te zhvillohet si pyetje pergjigje.
Cdo te mire

----------


## good devil

diskutojme demokracine, form me e perhapur e qeverisjes ne bote. 

besoj se ka shum per tu diskutuar sepse mendoj se demokraci ka shum te meta edhe ne shtete te perparuar dhe jo vetem ne shqiperi. po megjithkete besoj se demokracia eshte nje nga qeverisjet me te pershtatshme te kohes tone.

----------


## StormAngel

Do shkruaj pak per sistemet reprezentuese ne Europe sic jane:
-Sistemi anglez
-Sistemi francez
-Sistemi gjerman
dhe
-Sistemi italian

                                Karakteristikat e sistemit anglez

Anglia eshte mbreteri parlamentare dhe eshte modeli me primitiv i dypartizmit. Eshte nje nder vendet me me pak kriza parlamentare dhe me qeveri te forta, kjo fale dypartizmit qe ende vazhdon te mbijetoj ne Angli.

Parlamenti eshte ne dy dhoma-Dhoma e komunave dhe dhoma e lordeve.
Dhoma e komunave eshte ne fakt parlamenti i Anglise,  ndersa ne dhomen e lordeve marrin pjese persona te merituar te mbreterise. Deri tani Anglia ka 1100 lorda. 
Komuna perbehet nga partia laburiste dhe konservatore dhe do kisha shtuar edhe partine liberale me 5 deputete, qe eshte force teper e vogel, mirepo ne disa raste edhe vendimtare per disa ceshtje.
Momenatlisht ne pushtet eshte partia laburiste ne krye me Toni Bler si kryeminister. Qeveria britanike numeron 10 ministri.
Fakt interesant eshte ajo se ekziston edhe nje qeveri tjeter ne hija e udhehequr nga opozita (qeveri paralele qe ka per detyre te miret me gabimet qe ben qeveria ne pushtet).
Spikeri ne parlament eshte neutral, gje qe lehteson mbajtjen nen kontroll te debateve parlamentare. Dita e marte eshte dite kur kryeministri raporton ne parlament per punen e qeverise.

Pushteti ne Angli manifestohet ne 3 shkalle:
1.Kryeministri -organi me i larte ne Angli dhe pushteti ekzekutiv
2.Dhoma e komunave-pushteti legjislativ
3.Kurora mbreterore- komandant suprem i forcave ushtarake


                                Karakteristikat e sistemit francez

Franca ka sistem antipod te Anglise dhe eshte system i perzier parlamentaro-presidencial.
Franca eshte shtet shume partiak , ku ndodh te kete shpesh here kriza parlamentare si dhe te kete interference ne pushtet si nga pozita ashtu edhe nga opozita.
Karakteristike eshte se presidenti zgjidhet nga populli dhe se parlamenti eshte poashtu I ndare ne dy pjese:
1.Asamblea e pergjithshme
2.Senati
Poashtu, ekziston qeveri parlamentare me koalicion.
Presidenti ka forcen e shperndarjes se parlamentit dhe forcen e venjes se vetos per ndonje ligj.
Keshilli kushtetues francez ka 9 anetare me 3 pjestare te zgjedhur nga presidenti , 3 nga senati dhe 3 nga asamblea. Ish-presidentet jane poashtu pjestare te ketij keshilli te larte francez. 
Si perfundim vlen te permendet se Franca njihet si shtet reformator.

(vazhdon me sistemin gjerman dhe italian)

----------


## StormAngel

Karakteristikat e sistemit gjerman

Gjermania eshte federata me e madhe ne Europe.
Eshte republike parlamentare me president te dobet. Parlamenti quhet Bundestag dhe perbehet nga dy dhoma:
1.Bundesrati si dhome e ulet
dhe
2.Bundestagu si dhome e larte

Presidenti zgjidhet ne asamble parlamentare dhe ka fuqi te kufizuar.
Gjermania ka sistem shume partiak, dhe kryesori ne shtet eshte kancelari te cilen e zgjedh Bundestagu.

                     Karakteristikat e sistemit italian
Ne Itali mafia shfaqet si pushtet i katert.  :buzeqeshje: 
Shtet ku jeta e qeverisjes eshte me e shkurte gati se ne gjithe shtete tjera europiane. Parlamenti eshte i perbere poashtu nga dy dhoma:
1.Dhoma e deputeteve
dhe
2.Senati i republikes
Ne Itali eshte interesante se para ca kohesh eshte miratuar nen me te cilin deputeti apo ministri nuk kane imunitet jashte qeverise apo parlamentit.
Presidenti i Italise zgjidhet per shtate vjet.

Kjo tani per tani dicka per disa nga sistemet politike ne Europe. Shpresoj se nuk ju kam lodhur duke lexuar.  :shkelje syri: 
Cdo te mire

Pergatiti: Mirsad Asani

----------


## StormAngel

Sistemi politik i Shqiperise deri ne luften e dyte boterore

Kuvendi i Vlores me 28 nentor eshte si nisme e parlamentarizmit ne Shqiperi. 
Me 7 dhjetor emerohet qeveria dhe komisioni per njohjen e Shqiperise se pavarur.
Ne vitin 1913 Shqiperia njihet si Principate autonome me vilhelm Vidin ne krye te shtetit. Poashtu, ne vitin 1913 nxirret Statuti Organik si akt i pare kushtetues.

Ne vitin 1918 themelohet Kongresi i Durresit ndersa ne vitin 1920 formohet kongresi i Lushnjes, i cili i hudh bazen sistemit.
Ne kete vit parlamenti ka 37 deputete.

Ne vitin 1921, kuvendi peson ndryshime dhe nga 37 deputete numri rritet ne 107 deputete.
Kane ekzistuar dy parti kryesore ne ate kohe dhe ate: partia popullore dhe partia konzervatore. Udheheqes i partise popullore ka qene Fan Stilian Noli, e cila parti ka qene edhe ne pushtet ne kete kohe.
Ne po keto vite Ahmed Zogu merr pushtetin prej Nolit dhe kjo zgjat deri ne vitin 1924 kur Noli permbys pushtetin, mban ate per nje kohe te shkurte, mirepo pas nje kohe kthehet serish Zogu.
Ne vitin 1925 Zogu tenton ta bej Shqiperina monarki, mirepo kjo tentative nuk ka sukses deri ne vitin 1928. Prej 1925 deri me 1928 Shqiperia ka patur sistem republikan dhe ne vitin 1928 Ahmed Zogu shpallet mbret dhe kjo mbreteri vazhdon te ekzistoj deri ne luften e dyte boterore.
Ne luften e dyte boterore ne Shqiperi vendost sistemi komunist me Kuvendin si organ me te larte.

Pergatiti: Mirsad Asani

----------


## StormAngel

Sistemet politike te shteteve te europes jug-lindore

                                           Bullgaria

Bullgaria ka sistem parlamentar.Pushteti shfaqet ne tri shkall te cilat jane:

1.Parlamenti-eshte organi me i larte legjislativ nepermjet te cilit sillen ligjet
2.Qeveria-eshte organi ekzekutiv nepermjet te cilit ligjet e sjellura nga parlamenti vihen ne jete
3.Presidenti

Parlamenti i Bullgarise numeron 242 deputete. Ne kete shtet kontrollin mbi qeverine e ka parlemnti, i cili nepermjet mekanizmit te kontrollimit te buxhetit, kontrollon edhe vete qeverine.
Presidenti zgjidhet nga populli per 4 vjet. Presidenti ka te drejten e vetes, emeron qeverine me votebesim dhe eshte komandand suprem i armates.
Parlamenti me 2/3 e votave mund te filloj proceduren per shkarkim te presidentit, te cilen shkarkim e kryen gjykata kushtetuese.


                                                Rumunia

Rumunia ka poashtu sistem parlamentar. Pushteti shfaqet ne tre shkalle:
1.Parlamenti
2.Presidenti
3.Qeveria

Karakteristike e Rumunise eshte se presidenti i shtetit eshte presidenti me i fuqishem nga te gjithe ato te shteteve ne tranzicion.(dmth ka me shume kontroll te pushtetit ne duart e veta)
Parlamenti ka dy dhoma:
-Dhoma e deputeteve
-Senati
Te dyja dhomat zgjidhen nga qytetaret,qe poashtu eshte karakteristike e sistemit politik Rumun.

                                              Hungaria

Hungaria poashtu ka sistem parlamentar. Pushteti shfaqet gjithashtu ne tre shkalle:
1.Presidenti
2.Parlamenti apo asamblea kombetare
3.Qeveria

----------


## StormAngel

Partite politike


Partite politike ne parim (ne vecanti partite e pozites), para opinionit tentojne te prezentohen si mbrojtese te interesave sa me te gjera shoqerore,gjegjesisht si mbrojtese te interesave kombetare ne shoqerite ku ceshtja kombetare e ndonje kolektiviteti te caktuar nuk eshte ende e zgjidhur.
Ne sistemet politke me opozite te mirfillte,partive politike  pozitare nje gje e tille nuk u shkon lehte  perdore,sepse per ate perkujdeset vete opozita.
Partite politike sipas regullave demokratike brenda afateve te caktuara kohore (zakonisht kater vjecare), para qytetareve japin llogari per ate se san e te vertete kane qene te kycur ne ndryshimin e disa ligjeve qe me aq krenari e plasojne para opinionit d.m.th para popullit ngase vetem populli eshte mekanizma kryesore qe partive politike mund tju jap edhe nje mandat zakonisht katervjecar qe te udheheqin pushtetin. 
Pra ndryshimi i disa regulloreve,poashtu edhe disa ligjeve eshte pjese e strategjise se partive politike qe sa me gjate te mbeten ne pushtet,respektivisht sa me gjate te ushtrojne pushtetin shtetrore.
Ne pergjithesi shikuar nga ky aspect krijohet pershtypja se partite politike dhe demokracia zhvillohen bashkarisht,se ato e plotesojne dhe e ndihmojne njera-tjetren,gje qe ne kete parim eshte me se e vertete.
Pra partite politike duhet studijuar nga te gjitha anet si nga ana positive ashtu edhe nga ana negative e veprimit te tyre ne shoqerine bashkohore si nje fenomen universal shoqerore ngase shoqeria bashkekohore veshtire se mund te funksionoje.


Ne vijim do te shtjelloj ceshtjen: Çfarë është partia?

Partitë 
Partitë politike përbëjnë elementin thelbësor të demokracisë në shoqëritë moderne. Të dala nga vetë shoqëria, në shumicën e demokracive, partitë politike luajnë rolin e ndërmjetësit mes qytetarëve dhe organeve kushtetuese. Në shumicën e rasteve ato hyjnë madje edhe në sferën e shtetit. Anëtarët e partive politike zënë postet politike në shtet. Disave kjo u duket e tepruar dhe për këtë arsye kritikojnë pushtetin e madh të partive politike. 
 Partia do të thotëmendim i organizuar."
(Benjamin Disraeli).
 Parti quhet tërësia e atyre që besojnë se janë të të njëjtit mendim."(Charles Tschopp).

 "Partia mund të jetë gjithmonë vetëm një mjet. Dhe gjithmonë ekziston vetëm një qëllim: pushteti."
(Jean Paul Sartre).
Parti quhet "grupi i qytetarëve me qëndrime të njëjta, qëllimi i të cilëve është realizimi i pikëpamjeve politike".
Partitë janë bashkimi i lirë i qytetarëve me qëndrime të njëjta, të cilët, për zgjidhjen e problemeve politike, bëjnë propozime programore dhe paraqesin kandidatë për mandate në parlament dhe për poste qeveritare, me qëllim që pas zgjedhjeve të suksesshme të zbatojnë në praktikë programin e tyre.
Partitë janë lidhje të qytetarëve, të cilat vazhdimisht apo për një kohë të gjatë  ndikojnë në formimin e vullnetit politik dhe që synojnë të ndikojnë në përfaqësimin e popullit , nëse ato, duke u bazuar në formën e përgjithshme të rrethanave ekzistuese, veçanërisht në vëllimin dhe qëndrueshmërinë e organizimit të tyre, në numrin e anëtarëve dhe në paraqitjen e tyre në opinion, ofrojnë garanci të mjaftueshme për seriozitetin e angazhimit për arritjen e këtyre qëllimeve . 

Tekstet me larte jane edhe materiale mesimore qe marrim ne SEEU.  :shkelje syri: 
Pergatiten nga une.

----------


## dardajan

interesant  postimi  mi  partite   politike  kisha  ndonje  pyetje si  psh:

1-A  mund  ta  ushtroj  populli  vullnetin  e tij  mbi  instituzionet  pa  ndermjetsin  e partive  politike.

2-pervec  sistemit  Partiak  te  marrjes  se  pushtetit  dhe  drejtimit  te  nje  shteti 
a ka  ndonje  sistem  tjeter  per  arritjen  e  ketij  qellimi, "DEMOKRATIK"

3-  a  eshte  e drejte  qe  nje  parti  qe  ka  nje  ideal  te  caktuar fiton  ne  votime  me  51%  dhe  ti  imponoj  49%  te  popullsise  idealet  e  saj  edhe  pse  kjo  %  mund  te  ndryshoj  pas  pak  muajsh  ne  disfavor  te  saj.

----------


## StormAngel

> interesant  postimi  mi  partite   politike  kisha  ndonje  pyetje si  psh:
> 
> 1-A  mund  ta  ushtroj  populli  vullnetin  e tij  mbi  instituzionet  pa  ndermjetsin  e partive  politike.


Po
Jane disa instrumente demokratike qe popullit i japin te drejten per te vendosur per ceshtje kyc shteterore.
Me e njohura eshte referendumi. I cili niset nga populli dhe komplet vijimi i tij varet nga populli.



> 2-pervec  sistemit  Partiak  te  marrjes  se  pushtetit  dhe  drejtimit  te  nje  shteti 
> a ka  ndonje  sistem  tjeter  per  arritjen  e  ketij  qellimi, "DEMOKRATIK"


Kjo pyetje eshte pak sa konfuze.
Te gjithe partite e tyre ne platformen gjene me te rendesishme qe permendin e kane demokracine. Tani, se cka ndodh ne realitet eshte teme tjeter diskutimi.
Vet historikisht dihet se partite politike jane grupe interesi te cilet kane vetem nje qellim- fitimin e pushtetit.
Sistemi me demokratik, qe njihet eshte sistemi plural, apo ndryshe i njohur si sistemi shumepartiak, i cili lejon me lirshem zhvillimin e demokracise.




> 3-  a  eshte  e drejte  qe  nje  parti  qe  ka  nje  ideal  te  caktuar fiton  ne  votime  me  51%  dhe  ti  imponoj  49%  te  popullsise  idealet  e  saj  edhe  pse  kjo  %  mund  te  ndryshoj  pas  pak  muajsh  ne  disfavor  te  saj.


Tashi, nqs mazhoranca ka zgjedhur nje parti politike per udheheqje, eshte me se normale qe ajo te udheheq shtetin si te doje. Per kete edhe jane votimet ashtu si jane.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## dardajan

Jam  pak  konfuz  kur  degjoj  lajmet  te  Shqiperia dhe  thone  ,

partia social-demokrate  etj,,etj

dhe  ne  von  degjoj  partia  demokrate-sociale etj,, 

e para  e  Skenderit  e  dyta  e  Apostolit  qe  hapi  nje  parti  vetem  pse  nuk  shkonte  dakort  me  kapon  e tij.

Kush  mund  te  tregoj  ku  eshte  ndryshimi  midis te  dyjave .

----------


## StormAngel

I gjithe dallimi midis partive qendron ne platformen dhe statutin qe ato kane.
Dmth dallimi eshte vetem ne shkrim, e jo ne realitet, se fundja, te gjithe jane te njejta.  :ngerdheshje: 

Pa tallje tani, do tentoj te gjej nje shkrim interesant nga profesori im, i cili ka sqaruar shume bukur dallimin midis partive.

Social demokratet, ne fakt jane parti te transformuara.
Me zhdukjen (e pjeserishme) te komunizmit, partite socialiste apo komuniste u transferuan ne parti social-demokrate, te cilat pikesynim te pare e kane mireqenien e klases punetore, ndersa demokratet jane pak sa me diapazon me te gjere kur behet fjale per kete. 
Per informate te sakte, do presish pak te gjej librin.

Pershendetje

----------


## Cindy_NYC

> Kam ne shkolle lende te ketille dhe mesojme gjera teper interesante.
> Kisha deshire te hap nje teme debati me dhe per ju ketu ne lidhje me sistemet politike dhe menyrat e qeverisjes,dhe per ate se cka neve dime per kete.
> 
> Fillimisht desha te ju pyes a e dini se sa forma te qeverisjes ekzistojne dhe si shfaqen ato?
> 
> P.S: Tema do ishte mire te zhvillohet si pyetje pergjigje.
> Cdo te mire




119 shtete te botes kane COMMON LAW. Me shum spo flas per kto ligje se pritoj.
Per me shum Info mund te gjeni ne Internet ose lIbrary si kjo StormAngel...

----------

